# Frustrated. Ways to earn some money?



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Other than the obvious of course. I plan to go back to work, but I need some extra cash now. 
Does anyone have any ideas they wish to share. I'm at a loss. I am going through my stuff and selling off any extras, I am making goat milk soaps. But I guess my brain has lost it's creativity through all the stress lately.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Can you make things? Like out of wool, fiber, maybe goat stands if you know how to make them? Or even Lambars. People LOVE home made things like that.

I seriously need extra money too so I have been leasing out my bucks and that has been great for some cash flow


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Not too handy, so I can't make those things unless I was making one for myself (it takes me FOREVER to finish things). I am creative in the regular ways, such as painting. But that is really it right now. 
I'm in need of some hugs. My hubby is being a butt-head and wants to move into a trailer and board the goats. He is being emotionally abusive right now, and I just can't handle the stress of that and his sickness. 
I need some money to tuck away so I can take care of myself.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Im SO sorry :'( 

Can you offer services like trimming hooves, shaving goats, disbudding, tattooing? Stuff like that


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I tried all that goat stuff, but here people just don't care about their goats much. I'm trying everything. I'll keep racking my brain.


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

If you know how to crochet you could make rag rugs. The are simple and cheap to make as they can be made out of old sheets or t-shirts. Do a search for how to crochet rag rugs and you get all kinds of ideas. Here's a link for you to get an idea of it.
http://www.craftstylish.com/item/39345/ ... s/page/all


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow that is really pretty!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhh I am so sorry . I went threw a hard time with my husband, not as hard as you are but I did the same thing have 'my money' just incase. Im with every one else on making things. I make hair bows, its not that hard but does take money to make money on that. I started to make leather rhinestone braclets but still a big thing of leather is almost $100. Are there big show people around you?? You could make show collars, I have been thinking about doing that and I dont think it would be hard to do, if you do have people that might want show collars I can walk you threw how to make them and put some bling on it, again I have not done it but dont think it would be hard to do. Sadly the only thing I can think of is to make things and it will take money to buy the stuff to make anything . I am so sorry for what you are going threw, I will keep thinking for you and if I get a idea will let you know.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, I did think of something. I made my own goat hobbles. Maybe I can market them for milkers. They turned out really well, and are very sturdy.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I am so sorry you are going through this time right now. Ways to make money are so hard depending on what type of area you have. Are you in a populated area or close to people? Tiny hooves Ranch.. mentioned hoof trimming.. I would pay to have someone do my goat hooves. and trim them too. That is hard work tho for one person. 

How are your photography skills.. ? -taking pet photos? 
Homemade bread? $3 per loaf?
Cooking dinner for people? Each state and area has all these regulations put on us so it makes it difficult to do services for people and get paid. But.. still can bring in some cash. 
Homemade jam?
window washing? I am unable to do that as I have a bad shoulder and would pay someone right now.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I am so very sorry that you are having this hard time. I don't think all these suggestions will make you feel much better but i do hope that the tho'ts behind them will.


----------

